# [SOLVED] Red alert 1, CS, AM Installation/Plat Support



## ClassicFixtures (Apr 15, 2010)

I re-program games IE i re-program Stronghold Crusader to work on apple computers and do other such things however this is not related to that at all thats just a glimpse to what i do.

I work on classic games quite frequently and i have encountered a problem i never have before and cannot fix it. 
RA 95 EXE installation compatibility
Run 256 colors CHECK
Run 680/540 Pixels CHECK
Disable visual Themes CHECK

Run platform windows 95

Apply

Installation complete successfully

Restarting computer...

Double click

RA95.exe

The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll.

I fix classic games to work and this is a shock to me 0 progress to fix it, in 20 forums i have seen 1 reply to my asking for help that they have seen this as well. I am hoping someone here has not only seen the problem but found a solution.

Steps taken so far

Sold computer
Purchased to windows XP computer with all proper capabilities to run it(except no internet this time).

run RA95.exe

The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll.

Hypothesis: Problem is in allignment with CD, this problem occurs for all three RA1, CS, AM

Use new RA1 soldout software version ditto on problem

stumped...

trying to get a modem close enough to connect to DL patchs however patchs didnt help before and i doubt they will on this computer. 

This problem is for both expansions Counterstrike and Aftermath as well, Do not know if i will have this problem with C&C the original Tiberian Dawn

Have now ordered new game, even though i have plenty in stock not planning on opening new ones from 1997 as value for those is over $100



Edit: Please note that i have not tampered with this game nor any of the others. No additonal programming this is the original and it has worked before this same CD, perhaps someone changed something or some sort of setting or deletion i have no clue or speculations to the direct problem, however installation works which kind of rules out the possibility of missing files.


----------



## ClassicFixtures (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Red alert 1, CS, AM Installation/Plat Support*

Since it wont let me edit again i must double post.

Perhaps it is a difficult problem to solve, 60 views not a thought, let me see if i can help narrow it down for someone who knows enough to help me.

.dll errors are direct dynamic library errors which is what makes your computer capable of running multiple programs at once in layman terms. Known way to fix .dll errors is to download a program from asknerd.com that apparently is trust worthy in fixing this very testy and delicate part of the computer.

So in a way i know a very basic understanding on how to fix the problem so let me explain the type of responses i am looking for.

By purchasing more Red alert CDs will i experience this same problem despite the fact i have uninstalled and reinstalled with a new CD, i understand when you uninstall not all files are deleted, i have searched and deleted as much as i can fine even though i know its not everything, to do so i would have to clear my hard drive. 

Will i expect this problem with say the other c&c games such as tiberian dawn that i have purchased. most likely not since Lords of Magic seems to work fine without any errors. This persons computer and i have been over to his abode and looked at it myself has no wireless card with no available modem nearby so has no way of downloading patchs/programs to fix dll errors so he wants to know by purchasing another set from me if he will have the same problem. I do not want to sell him a set of Red Alert games if they won't work.

Should i stop thinking so hard and tell him to get a temporary internet connection somehow and download the necessary programs to fix it? or can this be fixed normally or simply by installing a new Red Alert CD. i could try to find an old used one to test on his computer but my time also cost him money and i do not want to purposefully waste his money. 

Need a definite answer by friday since our shop will be closed this weekend and i am sure he will not want to wait a week for this. It is disappointing to run across problems as such especially when the game worked previously. 

Westwood studios no longer exist and EA is probably the worst customer service of any type of video game since they have no knowledge on how computers work. 

I will try to install another older game to double check that this isnt a system wide problem but like i said it transfered from 1 comp to another so i have trouble believing it can be so directly related to the computer as a .dll error is, since it was seemed to be contained to the current Red Alert he owns. 


I will attempt to take a video of installing his red alert and post it on the website so all can view picture rather than a wall of text the problem itself. perhaps this will help you help me help him lol. :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Red alert 1, CS, AM Installation/Plat Support*

If your customer doesn't have an internet connection, download the programs that you think will fix the problem, save them to a flash drive and run them on his computer.

If the dll files are included in the game, they might be conflicting with or overwriting existing Windows dll files. Have you tried running SFC/scannow and then reinstalling the game?

Is the game patched?

Do you get any errors that mention Thipx32.dll?

See if the suggestions in this thread help: http://www.duxcw.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=17056.0


Please note that we have thousands of members and many non-members who come across threads through google searches, so 60 views without a reply is not uncommon, especially for a problem like this that might require specialist knowledge.


----------



## ClassicFixtures (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Red alert 1, CS, AM Installation/Plat Support*



koala said:


> If your customer doesn't have an internet connection, download the programs that you think will fix the problem, save them to a flash drive and run them on his computer.
> 
> If the dll files are included in the game, they might be conflicting with or overwriting existing Windows dll files. Have you tried running SFC/scannow and then reinstalling the game?
> 
> ...



yeah instead of bringing over the flash drive i found a British Red Alert version that has the 1.08 patch included in installation, i just re configured it and it worked, shocking that after browsing the internet looking for a british company had the exact dll error.

O for everyone in future reference who has this problem the dll error is the same for all red alert games to fix it not only do you need the right patch V1.08_SO red alert patch which you locate by googling for it, you need to reset the compatibility of your red alert 95 edition because after downloading and unzipping the patch it will go back to not having the correct compatibility for some reason. 

Thanks for the flash drive i completely forgot i can do that because i have a pc in the back of my shop. I use all apples the flash drive idea is a moot point except i forgot i have a pc in the back that can get internet.


----------

